# PX4 Subcompact takedown pin walking



## Jlobo941 (Jul 11, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone, I have a PX4 Storm Subcompact on which the takedown pin rotates and backs itself out when firing. Has anyone else experienced this, and hopefully remedied? Any help or insight is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

That’s a new one to me. My guess (I don’t own a sub compact) is that there is a spring which should engage in a slot in the pin of the takedown lever which would be part of the capture of the lever and also controlling rotation of the shaft of the lever.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It may be a type of plastic lever. Not sure, I own a sub compact and it's very easy to pop it off the spring thingy
If you pull it out to far the spring detaches


----------



## drsmyth1 (4 mo ago)

This sub-compact has a bad or missing takedown pin spring. Very hard to get. Only place I know of that has them is Schluder Shots in Texas. I bought one for a friend and they seem to have more than one as when I tried to order, they only would sell me one and it was marked out of stock for about 2 weeks, then back in stock????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go here and ask: Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------

